# Don Juan Approaching Bremerhaven to Bring my E93 Home



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

The Don Juan is approaching Bremerhaven, and is scheduled to leave the port with my car on October 27, arriving in Newark on 11/8. I dropped my car at Harms in Munich on October 16. Will anyone else be on board?


----------



## stefanot (Feb 5, 2008)

My Alpine White e92 M3 will be in good company.


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Webcam of Don Juan*

I believe the attached is a webcam shot of the Don Juan loading at the BLG Logistics dock in Bremerhaven.


----------



## Nanzhao (May 28, 2010)

My 328xi Deep Sea Blue Metallic wagon is scheduled to be on that boat as well.


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nanzhao said:


> My 328xi Deep Sea Blue Metallic wagon is scheduled to be on that boat as well.


The Don Juan is now underway! Next port is Zeebrugge! Hope she has a safe and speedy voyage.


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

The Don Juan has left Zeebrugge and is heading for Southampton.

I spoke to my CA today about another issue and asked about delays. He told me he had an ED car being delivered to him today that was held up for three weeks in customs.


----------



## unrathr (Jun 21, 2009)

My Space Grey 535i is on the ship......I hope! Dropped it off in Munich on 10/15. I hope the stop off in Zeebrugge was to pick up some Belgium chocolates! My CA said he never had an ED that took more than 4 weeks. Hope he's right.


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

unrathr said:


> My Space Grey 535i is on the ship......I hope! Dropped it off in Munich on 10/15. I hope the stop off in Zeebrugge was to pick up some Belgium chocolates! My CA said he never had an ED that took more than 4 weeks. Hope he's right.


I hope he's right. At what U.S. port are Missouri cars unloaded? Newark has had delays.


----------



## Rafa (Sep 5, 2010)

unrathr said:


> My Space Grey 535i is on the ship......I hope! Dropped it off in Munich on 10/15. I hope the stop off in Zeebrugge was to pick up some Belgium chocolates! My CA said he never had an ED that took more than 4 weeks. Hope he's right.


Less than 4 weeks? From drop off to redelivery? I dropped off in Munich on 10/11 and the car is due to arrive on 11/8 to Brunswick, GA on the vessel Mignon. If the car is delivered to me on or about 11/15, I'll be ecstatic! That's 5 weeks...

I wish you the speediest of deliveries, and I hope that your CA is close to being right! Enjoy your new car, and tell us about your ED experience if you have the time.


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

Rafa said:


> Less than 4 weeks? From drop off to redelivery? I dropped off in Munich on 10/11 and the car is due to arrive on 11/8 to Brunswick, GA on the vessel Mignon. If the car is delivered to me on or about 11/15, I'll be ecstatic! That's 5 weeks...
> 
> I wish you the speediest of deliveries, and I hope that your CA is close to being right! Enjoy your new car, and tell us about your ED experience if you have the time.


I just checked the Wallenius-Wilhelmsen website and the Don Juan is now delayed two days getting into Newark. Won't arrive until 11/10 instead of 11/8.


----------



## stefanot (Feb 5, 2008)

TheCount1 said:


> I just checked the Wallenius-Wilhelmsen website and the Don Juan is now delayed two days getting into Newark. Won't arrive until 11/10 instead of 11/8.


I'm hoping that it'll still clear customs and be in my garage by the end of November, but that's just me being optimistic.


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

stefanot said:


> I'm hoping that it'll still clear customs and be in my garage by the end of November, but that's just me being optimistic.


I think that is pushing it but possible. My CA just had one come in that took 3 weeks from arrival in port to the dealer, and we are 10-15 miles from Port Newark.


----------



## stefanot (Feb 5, 2008)

I guess I'll live but was hoping to drive the car a little before we start getting regular snow.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

I left Bremerhaven on 10/08, arrived in Newark on 10/20 and been sitting at customs for 2 weeks now. Not sure what what is going on in Newark, but the CBP is not making friends with their fellow citizens. Maybe CBP thinks Bremerhaven is located in Yemen to explain the delay.


----------



## stefanot (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks like the Don Juan might port today...
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...0.71039&centery=40.54576&zoom=10&type_color=7


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

stefanot said:


> Looks like the Don Juan might port today...
> http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...0.71039&centery=40.54576&zoom=10&type_color=7


Probably just after midnight. I hope customs has caught up with the backlogs and there are no more delays. I will be checking marine traffic obsessively all evening.


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

Its over 100 miles from port and traveling at about 10 mph south of Long Island. If I was really obsessive I'd go to the Verrazano bridge at about 5 AM and see it pass underneath. Or since I can get a really late start tomorrow morning (first appointment at 9:30 in Newark about 15 minute drive from the port) I may see if I can get close and take a picture of the ship.


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

It still has not docked in NY.


----------



## woodsmit (May 19, 2004)

docked now


----------



## woodsmit (May 19, 2004)

The odd thing is that if you zoom in at http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/default.aspx?mmsi=564362000&centerx=-70.71039&centery=40.54576&zoom=10&type_color=7# and switch to satellite view, the shipped that is docked in the photo almost looks like the don juan. odd coincidence.


----------

